# Stabilizer



## spotsandspecks (Apr 5, 2006)

I am in the process of setting up my new bow and want to get some input on stabilizers, mainly should I use one or not. I have mixed emotions about them, mainly being if it is worth adding weight to a bow based around being light weight and high speed. The bow I am setting up is a 2014 Bowtech Carbon Overdrive with a HHA adjustable sight and a QAD rest. I want for this bow to be as fast and accurate as I can get it but don't want to add the weight of a stabilizer for no or little gain. Any thoughts?


----------



## fishdad (Aug 16, 2005)

*noisy bow*

I have a carbon knight. It is a very light and very accurate bow , however it is noisy compared to other bows and the carbon riser transmits a good bit of after shot vibration. I use a small 3.5 inch limbsaver stabilizer to quiet the bow and diminish the hand shock.


----------



## Hunter682 (Nov 7, 2014)

The stabilizer is used for bow balance and drop. I also shoot a Bowtech and use a small stabilizer, but mainly for balance and as fishdad said, hand shock. It adds hardly any weight at all. Put Monkey Tails on the strings, that will help also.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Hoyt for me. Had a stabilizer. Practiced a few times with. Was just another booger hanging up on everything in the thick stuff I hunt. Removed and sold and no problems. Target shooting get one....Hunting I don't see the need to make one shot. Even when I practice I shoot one maybe two maybe three shots only at a time....then break then do something else. I will only get the chance to make the one good shot so I practice that way.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

I use a 12" B-stinger on my insanity. That weight out on the front end of your bow help "stabilize" your bow and deaden hand shock. I like how the bow jax products made my bow quiet. I have the string silencers, limb silencers and replace the string stopper. 325 fps and folks next to me only hear my arrow hitting the target.


----------

